# طلب تقرير (Report) عن Manufacturing Process .. ضرورري ..



## م.مهدي (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,

كيفكم اخواني ؟
اتمنى الكل يكون بخير ,,

ابي مساعده ضرورية منكم اخواني .. 

ابي تقرير (Report) عن Manufacturing Process بحيث يكون مايقل عن 11 صفحه ولايكون كثير عن 15 .. ويكون بملف وورد ياليت .. 

ابيه يكون تقرير عن عمليات التصنيع ,, :4: 

وياليت يكون بدون عمليات التصنيع التاليه لأن الدكتور مايبيها 
welding , lath machine, milling , casting , 

يعني يكون التقرير عن عمليات تصنيع اخرى وياليت تكون مميزة مثلكم ..

انتظركم اخواني واتمنى ماتخيبو ظني

تحياتي


----------



## eng.alkurd (27 يونيو 2007)

*ارجو ان يكون المطلوب*

هدية المهندس الفلسطيني
أرجو ان يكون المطلوب وشكرا على الثقة


----------



## م.مهدي (27 يونيو 2007)

تسلم اخوي وماقصرت ,,

بس التقارير محصورة بشي معين ..
انا ابغا عن عمليات التصنيع بشكل عام ومايكون اقل من 10 صفحات ولا اكثر من 14 صفحه

التقارير عجبتني بس ابي تقارير اكبر وموسعه اذا عندك اخوي بلييز ضروري ..

ومشكور على الخدمه مهندسنا ..

تحياتي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلا أخي  

هنا نحن ضد ان نعطي تقارير جاهزة :70: لمصلحتكم ... ابحث في المنتدى وستجد كثيرا من المواضيع ذات العلاقة اجمع من هنا وهناك وستخرج بتقرير قيم يا رب

انصحك بزيارة ملتقى الكتب الهندسية ففيها كتب قيمة ستفيدك جدا

بالتوفيق


----------

